# Tv Daewo DC Modelo :DSF-211N. funciona B Y N



## juancacho (Dic 27, 2012)

tengo un tv color daewoo dc mod:dsf-211n, cambie los capa que van  a crominancia, agc,los filtrado que van al sintonizador,me metí en modo servicio,nada sigue en blanco y negro, entonces me queda pensar que puede ser la memoria, y no tengo el programita para esta;en fin estoy desorientado o puede ser el sintonizador.tengo muchas dudas.si podrían tirarme algunos datos les estaría agradecidos, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

y la bobina aft no la retocaste?
te fijaste la norma sea la correcta?
revisa este enlace y sus enlaces que por hay lo encontrás a los datos de la memorias,



aqui el archivo se llama eeprom tv http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/download.htm


----------



## juancacho (Dic 27, 2012)

esta boina de aft esta en el sintonizador? porque en la placa no hay bobinas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

esta en la placa ,se parece a esta ,si la tocas,apenita novela,no mucho


----------



## juancacho (Dic 27, 2012)

en la placa,no tiene ninguna bobina


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

entonces no tiene y se regula por intermedio del modo servicie,fijate si conseguís el manual y revisa los parámetros ,alguno se te fue de lugar,


----------



## juancacho (Dic 27, 2012)

pasa que tengo como entrar en modo servicio  pero no tengo los parámetros,y realmente ya no se como conseguir el parámetro vos por la dudas no los tenes


----------



## juancacho (Dic 27, 2012)

si algún técnico electrónico tienen los parámetros de este TV COLOR DAEWOO DC MOD SF-211N.DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SUS AYUDAS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2012)

revisa en esta pagina que suelen tener manuales completos,es medio tedioso,pues no sirve el buscador y tenes que buscar pagina por pagina,pero la descarga es gratis 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,select/id,13/


----------



## juancacho (Dic 27, 2012)

muchas gracias rey julien, te comento luego cuando lo repare.juancacho


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 28, 2012)

Amigo, pregunto, la imagen permanece en B/N, no importa la norma que recepcione?. La calidad de la imagen es aceptable?.
Es de suponerse, que el mando de color no esta en 0.
Prueba la entrada de video.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

cual es el numero del chasis de ese tv ?


----------



## juancacho (Dic 28, 2012)

les mando numero de cahasis es JYM-710A-11, y el micro avis55(orno)(LV1116N), y el jungla LA76933   7N (SAW4)(OZNO3) Y la memoria 24CO4WP.Y GARCIAS POR LA AYUDA



Sres: Tecnicos y aficionados de la electronica un prospero aÑo nuevo y que se le cumpla todos los proyectos, anelados.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2012)

y por la entrada A/V tiene color ???


----------



## dantonio (Dic 28, 2012)

Perdón por "meter la cuchara", pero existe error en cuanto a su nomenclatura 
y función. Se trata del UOC LA76933 7N 5AW4. 
Saludos.
Nota aparte: 
                 Observo que aparece cambiado mi nick "dantonio" por "oinotnad" 
desconozco en absoluto el motivo.


----------



## juancacho (Ene 1, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y por la entrada a/v tiene color ???



al instalar el dvd se ve en blanco y negro siempre por entrada a/v.vos que podes sugerirme.soy juancacho


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 1, 2013)

Quizás sea algún oscilador


----------



## dantonio (Ene 2, 2013)

Subo la hoja de datos del IC: LA76933J, pues contiene el diagrama en bloques 
que permitiría centrarse en el sector que supuestamente da origen a la falla.
Otra: ¿Tienes en tu poder el diagrama eléctrico de ese aparato?


----------



## juancacho (Ene 3, 2013)

dantonio: no tengo el manual de circuito o plano del mismo, averigue en una editorial llamada HASA y tiene 60 manuales de circuito y este modelo no existe.solamente que alguien del foro lo tenga y estaria agradecido que me lo mende, y si por la dudas vos tenes me lo podes enviar.desde ya gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2013)

hay otras marcas de tv que llevan el mismo chasis ,
yo tengo uno parecido, puede que sirva,al menos tiene los mismos ic generales
PD:
   estoy buscando las marcar de tv que usan el mismo chasis,


----------



## dantonio (Ene 5, 2013)

Lamentablemente no puedo subir el diagrama de ese aparato, 
por lo menos de momento, pues estoy desde el día miércoles 3
sin conexión a Internet. En este momento te respondo desde un 
Cyber. Perdona.
Saludos.


----------



## dantonio (Ene 7, 2013)

Subo el diagrama solicitado, vuelvo a conectarme a través de un 
cyber para cumplir especialmente contigo.
Saludos.


----------



## gyno (Ene 7, 2013)

yo tenia ese mismo caso con ese mismo televisor, y en micaso lo resorvi canbiando la memoria y ajustando los parametros.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 10, 2013)

probaste con proyectar una señal en los transistores de vídeo para ver si aparecen los 3 cañones, se hace con un tensión alterna de 12V común


----------



## juancacho (Ene 10, 2013)

Hoy 10/01/2013 estoy revisando los mensajes que los tecnicos del foro me han enviado y muchas gracias por las sujerencias que todas son importantes, de, danantonio,sstc, gino. Cuando salga funcionando les comento cual fue la fallas.saludos


----------

